# Which books do you recommend for a high-schooler?



## Administrator

> "As a veteran English teacher, I admit to loving some novels over others. I'd like to introduce you to four books that provide students with the opportunity to see the world through new eyes." *These 4 Novels Will Broaden Your High-Schooler's Mind*


Which books do you recommend for a high-schooler?


----------



## zebra15

High school is such a broad term. A freshman is just out of 8th grade and is on a different level than a typical senior who is most likely an adult and getting ready for college. Those students who choose to do traditional school should be afforded the chance to explore a wide variety of reading material, much of their own choosing. In this day and age there are many options for high school (traditional school, online school, accelerated school, early college and others) that the concept of 'recommending' reading choices seems foreign to me.


----------



## Amol888

The Great Gatsby is my best book for a high-school.


----------

